# Mario Valentino??  What is the real deal?



## Sparkletastic

I ran across Mario Valentino bags when I was in Neiman Marcus in Chicago. I was puzzled because I'm not familiar with his brand and a lot of his bags looked like Gucci Soho rip offs with the interlocking G's replaced with a V. 

I tried to look up info here at PF but the posts people had written were mostly just stating what this brand isn't -> Garavani Valentino (rock studs, etc.) which I already knew. 

So, I'm not asking who / what MV isn't. I'm asking who IS / what IS the Mario Valentino brand.   Is it really a luxury brand?  Are his items well made with good quality materials? Does he have original designs? 

I'd especially love to hear from anyone who owns / owned his bags and has real life experience with them - good or bad. THANKS!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Bump. Any Intel??


----------



## Mariapia

I have never heard of the brand....[emoji15]


----------



## anasa

I saw the brand at Off 5th (the Saks version of Nordstrom rack). Can't say I was very impressed by the line...


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I keep seeing them at the outlets (Saks off 5th, Nordstrom Rack...) and they look like cheap knockoff bags with a $300-$400 price tag. I don't get it either.


----------



## Sparkletastic

anasa said:


> I saw the brand at Off 5th (the Saks version of Nordstrom rack). Can't say I was very impressed by the line...





shoppinggalnyc said:


> I keep seeing them at the outlets (Saks off 5th, Nordstrom Rack...) and they look like cheap knockoff bags with a $300-$400 price tag. I don't get it either.



This is exactly why I was puzzled. This was in Neiman Marcus on the Mag Mile. Not an outlet. And the bags I saw looked like Gucci knock offs. 

I read one TPF post which suggested that this was a high end brand in the past so I wanted to get more intel before I rushed to (negative) judgement.


----------



## Catash

Even the name sounds knockoff....:lolots::giggles:


----------



## buyingpig

Sparkletastic said:


> This is exactly why I was puzzled. This was in Neiman Marcus on the Mag Mile. Not an outlet. And the bags I saw looked like Gucci knock offs.
> 
> I read one TPF post which suggested that this was a high end brand in the past so I wanted to get more intel before I rushed to (negative) judgement.



I see them all the time at discount stores. They look really tacky. Maybe someone returned some from Last Call stores to Mag Mile?


----------



## Sparkletastic

buyingpig said:


> I see them all the time at discount stores. They look really tacky. Maybe someone returned some from Last Call stores to Mag Mile?



No. They had a small display in NM's handbag department. Bizarro...


----------



## jp23

I've seen them at outlets they are cheap and obvious bad knock offs. I would stay away!


----------



## MadMadCat

mario valentino was an old producer of leader goods in italy. he actually pre-dated the other Valentino and made decent leather products. said that,i think someone must be trying to refurbish the brand, not with great success.


----------



## Katiesmama

I noticed them for the first time a couple of months ago at Dillards.   I wasn't impressed.


----------



## mharri20

This is an old thread, but I was trying to find if anyone had intel on the Mario Valentino brand and how in the heck they aren't being sued by other designers. These bags drive me crazy to be honest. They are copying the Gucci Soho bag, the Celine Phantom, Celine mini belt bag, Chanel boy bag...even the GIvenchy Antigona. Not to mention, their symbol is almost exactly like Valentino Garavani's with a V and a circle. They look and feel cheap, and are so not worth the price tags. 

I see more and more of these bags popping up on my IG feed, and the bloggers that use it are tagging Valentino Garavani...people seriously think it's the same brand! I see it on Poshmark too, and people think they are getting the other Valentino bags. I'm just flabbergasted that Neimans and other department stores are selling these bags. WHYYYY?! 

Sorry, I just had to rant because I am completely in awe, and I don't understand at all.


----------



## buyingpig

mharri20 said:


> This is an old thread, but I was trying to find if anyone had intel on the Mario Valentino brand and how in the heck they aren't being sued by other designers. These bags drive me crazy to be honest. They are copying the Gucci Soho bag, the Celine Phantom, Celine mini belt bag, Chanel boy bag...even the GIvenchy Antigona. Not to mention, their symbol is almost exactly like Valentino Garavani's with a V and a circle. They look and feel cheap, and are so not worth the price tags.
> 
> I see more and more of these bags popping up on my IG feed, and the bloggers that use it are tagging Valentino Garavani...people seriously think it's the same brand! I see it on Poshmark too, and people think they are getting the other Valentino bags. I'm just flabbergasted that Neimans and other department stores are selling these bags. WHYYYY?!
> 
> Sorry, I just had to rant because I am completely in awe, and I don't understand at all.


Those "knock off" bags are really annoying. They do feel very cheap. I don't even think I will buy one even if I find them for a penny at Nordstrom Rack. People really think they are the Valentino, and are buying them up...[emoji35] 

Valentino in Valentino Garavani is his first name, so they cannot sue for the name. Maybe they can sue for trade mark infringement since their logo was literally copied. People behind Mario Valentino probably thought this through, and made the two logos just different enough.

As far as copying other brand goes... many brands end up making "knock offs" of trendy items. Brands like Steve Madden, Zara, or Michael Kors are always blatantly "borrowing" from other brands.

I really love the actual Valentino brand. Really hope Mario can be stopped somehow.


----------



## Marisaa

Just to clear dude's name.... He died in 1991. He is no relative of the Valentino we know, he was by himself.
Here:
http://www.nytimes.com/1991/02/01/o...signer-64-known-for-his-leather-fashions.html
Valentino Garavani born in 1932 and Mario Valentino in 1927, so who started business first and made Valentino name famous?  Or it is just a coincidence.


----------



## Marisaa

buyingpig said:


> I really love the actual Valentino brand. Really hope Mario can be stopped somehow.


Oh he is stopped, died in 1991. Better?


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Sparkletastic said:


> I ran across Mario Valentino bags when I was in Neiman Marcus in Chicago. I was puzzled because I'm not familiar with his brand and a lot of his bags looked like Gucci Soho rip offs with the interlocking G's replaced with a V.
> 
> I tried to look up info here at PF but the posts people had written were mostly just stating what this brand isn't -> Garavani Valentino (rock studs, etc.) which I already knew.
> 
> So, I'm not asking who / what MV isn't. I'm asking who IS / what IS the Mario Valentino brand.   Is it really a luxury brand?  Are his items well made with good quality materials? Does he have original designs?
> 
> I'd especially love to hear from anyone who owns / owned his bags and has real life experience with them - good or bad. THANKS!



Hi! I do not own a brand new Mario Valentino item now but I used to own made in Italy vintage pieces (a boston bag and a matching clutch) that came from Japan. (I wish I can retrieve pictures of these items from my hard drive for you to see but those where from 5 years back I think.) I can say that his vintage items were very well made and I don't think he copied bag styles/designs when he was still alive and overseeing his company. Like someone commented earlier, he pre-dated Garavani. The leather and gold-tone brass hardware he used on the items I had were very sturdy and durable. The brass pieces still had luster. The so-called "copycat" styles/designs of Mario Valentino today are the idea (or lack of) of those managing his company now and from the posts I've read (I haven't seen a new generation MV bags), they have not lived up to the good, ol' Mario Valentino standards. Just my 2 cents. [emoji4]


----------



## BleuSaphir

I believe the inspired copies is now an lower end line of "Valentino BY Mario Valentino" of the brand Mario Valentino. Logo from Mario Valentino is very different from Valentino By Mario Valentino, which I find interesting. The investors must be learning their mistake of trying to revive the company.


----------



## mharri20

buyingpig said:


> Those "knock off" bags are really annoying. They do feel very cheap. I don't even think I will buy one even if I find them for a penny at Nordstrom Rack. People really think they are the Valentino, and are buying them up...[emoji35]
> 
> Valentino in Valentino Garavani is his first name, so they cannot sue for the name. Maybe they can sue for trade mark infringement since their logo was literally copied. People behind Mario Valentino probably thought this through, and made the two logos just different enough.
> 
> As far as copying other brand goes... many brands end up making "knock offs" of trendy items. Brands like Steve Madden, Zara, or Michael Kors are always blatantly "borrowing" from other brands.
> 
> I really love the actual Valentino brand. Really hope Mario can be stopped somehow.



Yea, I know that since they are their actually names it's not anything to sue over, and they seem to change the designs just enough to not be sued. It bugs me about all knock-off brands that do that though :/ Guess there isn't much to be done legally. It just bugs me to see that this brand is fooling so many people!



Marisaa said:


> Just to clear dude's name.... He died in 1991. He is no relative of the Valentino we know, he was by himself.
> Here:
> http://www.nytimes.com/1991/02/01/o...signer-64-known-for-his-leather-fashions.html
> Valentino Garavani born in 1932 and Mario Valentino in 1927, so who started business first and made Valentino name famous?  Or it is just a coincidence.



I was aware that they are in no relation to each other and that Mario Valentino passed and is no longer designing the bags. I was just mentioning how the brand is now and how much it bothers me that the people behind the current brand are doing this. 



Luxe_addiction said:


> I believe the inspired copies is now an lower end line of "Valentino BY Mario Valentino" of the brand Mario Valentino. Logo from Mario Valentino is very different from Valentino By Mario Valentino, which I find interesting. The investors must be learning their mistake of trying to revive the company.



Yes, all of the inspired bags are technically Valentino by Mario Valentino. Still seems silly to me that their "lower end" line would cost so much (the bags supposedly retail for $800+, but they are ALWAYS on sale everywhere you look). For the late Mario Valentino's sake, I hope the current brand "designers" stop copying these bags. It sounds like the real Mario Valentino bags used to be very high quality and great bags. I'm sure that department stores are only making sales on these bags because the majority of consumers get the brand confused with Valentino Garavani.


----------



## Rocket_girl

http://valentinobags.com/pages/history
(Scroll down to see history - the "next section" headings aren't links)
Interesting!


----------



## FashionKnowledge

They own the V trademark


----------



## FashionKnowledge

*Mario Valentino Spa* was founded by Mario Valentino in 1952 in Naples, where is still today  the head office. The company works with its own Trademark in leather goods world, producing footwear, accessories and clothes.

The first shoes bringing the Trademark “Valentino” were  made in the early 20th century in Naples by Mario’s father, Vincenzo Valentino, who had been considered the best craftsman in the world, since the beginning of his valued work. Even King Vittorio Emanuele ordered some shoes to him.

In his small factory in Naples, he created wonderful made to measure shoes: light, elegant, demanded and very expensive. In fashion anthologies Mario Valentino is remembered as the creator of the legendary stiletto heel and  of the common woman moccasin.

He was also the  creator of the precious coral sandal, still exhibited at the Bally Shoe Museum  in Schoenenwerd (Switzerland), close to the shoes Queen Elisabeth wore on her wedding day.

The preciousness of this shoe gave him the first cover of Vogue France in 1956 and allowed the company to sign a contract with I.Miller in New York, the only one overseas company, which imported luxury shoes at that time and distributed them in the USA.

The founder of Mario Valentino Company was deeply keen on art and considered fashion as a similar and permeable world. Many artists such as Warhol, Pomodoro and Rauschenberg appreciated and shared this concept.

In 1956 the factory was built in Naples, in one of the oldest quarters of the city.

In the seventies and eighties top models, such as Veruska and Naomi Campbell help the trademark to be successful and photographers as Robert Mapplethorpe, Guy Bourdin and Helmut Newton showed Mario Valentino design philosophy as a real form of art.

Some of the most famous customers were Farah Diba, Jacklin Kennedy Onassis, Consuelo Crespi, Maria Callas, Liz Taylor, Catherine Deneuve, Catherine Spaak, le gemelle Kessler, Monica Vitti, Ornella Vanoni, Ilaria Occhini, Laura Efrikian, Stefania Sandrelli and Marcello Mastroianni.

Mario Valentino received many awards by important people, such as the Italian Republic President and Ronald Regan.


----------



## Ana Androne

Guys, guys. I basically grew up surrounded by Mario Valentino handbags and wallets, since my mom is so fond of the brand. There's no copyright issue. Actually, Mario Valentino is an older brand, founded in 1952 by Mario Valentino in Napoli, Italy, while Valentino Garavani was founded in 1960. He became more popular, but that doesn't mean that Mario is fake. -.- I really appreciate his works. Someone is copying Valentino (Mario) designs and sells them for the same price as the originals. I own more than 37 bags and I can't love them more. They are made out of luxurious materials, so don't be fooled by cheap fakes. 
All the love.


----------



## BDJ2000

i own a couple of valentino by mario valentino bags , the first one i bought 2 and half years ago and still look stylish, i bought them from saks, i have to say its great quality , the leather is beautiful , made in italy and i love the fact that  i didn't have to spent 3000 dollars  to have a valentino.
 i found out later from my mom that this is the original valentino brands by mario valentino from italy.
happy V day


----------



## verycurious

While I appreciate the sentiments about Mario Valentino, I'm thoroughly disinterested in this brand. Valentino Garavani, on the other hand, is a subject of my interest. But here is what had happened to me. I've purchased (on eBay) a bag which has Valentino Garavani written in two places - the inside label and the outside of the bag. I can't point exactly what prompted me to check its authenticity, but something didn't feel good. So I contacted www.valentino.com customer care rep. Here is what they said: 
"Regarding your request, we inform you that the Aphrodite python bag  is a product of Mario Valentino which is a separate and unaffiliated brand with Valentino S.p.a Group founded by Valentino Garavani. As we cannot provide you with the necessary assistance, we suggest you to contact the Customer Care at Mario Valentino." 

A few of you have indicated that Mario Valentino is (or was?) a rather reputable company. So, given that, I assume they would not STEAL the name and just drop on the bag "Valentino Garavani" labels. That leads me to believe that the bag could be completely FAKE! However, it's a super-reputable eBay seller - on one side. On another side, I have a REAL Valention Garavani boutique customer care rep saying  that it's Mario Valentino (apparently with the stolen!!! from Garavani name). I have the time to return the product, but I need a proof that it's not authentic. 

P.S. the seller stands by the bag's authenticity and say "it IS Valentino Garavani"

Please help!!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

verycurious said:


> While I appreciate the sentiments about Mario Valentino, I'm thoroughly disinterested in this brand. Valentino Garavani, on the other hand, is a subject of my interest. But here is what had happened to me. I've purchased (on eBay) a bag which has Valentino Garavani written in two places - the inside label and the outside of the bag. I can't point exactly what prompted me to check its authenticity, but something didn't feel good. So I contacted www.valentino.com customer care rep. Here is what they said:
> "Regarding your request, we inform you that the Aphrodite python bag  is a product of Mario Valentino which is a separate and unaffiliated brand with Valentino S.p.a Group founded by Valentino Garavani. As we cannot provide you with the necessary assistance, we suggest you to contact the Customer Care at Mario Valentino."
> 
> A few of you have indicated that Mario Valentino is (or was?) a rather reputable company. So, given that, I assume they would not STEAL the name and just drop on the bag "Valentino Garavani" labels. That leads me to believe that the bag could be completely FAKE! However, it's a super-reputable eBay seller - on one side. On another side, I have a REAL Valention Garavani boutique customer care rep saying  that it's Mario Valentino (apparently with the stolen!!! from Garavani name). I have the time to return the product, but I need a proof that it's not authentic.
> 
> P.S. the seller stands by the bag's authenticity and say "it IS Valentino Garavani"
> 
> Please help!!!



Can't you show the seller your communication with the Valentino Rep that told you it's not a Garavani? That seems like all the proof you would need.


----------



## BDJ2000

this is clearly an old garavani bag, possible the rep didn't t want to bother,  i would take it to the store.


----------



## verycurious

JVSXOXO said:


> Can't you show the seller your communication with the Valentino Rep that told you it's not a Garavani? That seems like all the proof you would need.


The story has an interesting twist. The seller kept maintaining that the bag is  a REAL deal. I contacted the customer care at Valentino with more images and the description of the situation. Here is what I got back: "
We kindly confirm you that your bag is an original Valentino product, we apologize for any inconvenience. Should you require any other information, please do not hesitate to contact us. We appreciate your continued interest in Valentino."
Go figure. But, I'm glad I followed thru. One thing is still strange - there is no serial number on this bag and it was sold in the outlet. Do the real Valentino bags even go to the outlets? But, the main lesson learned: a seller is not always wrong.


----------



## BDJ2000

verycurious said:


> The story has an interesting twist. The seller kept maintaining that the bag is  a REAL deal. I contacted the customer care at Valentino with more images and the description of the situation. Here is what I got back: "
> We kindly confirm you that your bag is an original Valentino product, we apologize for any inconvenience. Should you require any other information, please do not hesitate to contact us. We appreciate your continued interest in Valentino."
> Go figure. But, I'm glad I followed thru. One thing is still strange - there is no serial number on this bag and it was sold in the outlet. Do the real Valentino bags even go to the outlets? But, the main lesson learned: a seller is not always wrong.


great, no all of them have serial numbers and do pop up in saks outlet near me


----------



## verycurious

BDJ2000 said:


> great, no all of them have serial numbers and do pop up in saks outlet near me


Maybe I'm not looking in the right place? Where should I look for the serial number?


----------



## Ilaria maria

I have a Mario Valentino bag - given to me from my mother who was a fan of THAT Valentino back in the 70's (in Italy) It's a beautiful bag.


----------



## Catbags

Agreed, Mario Valentino is a beautiful brand, and shouldn't be dragged through the mud just because someone doesn't know the difference between Mario and Mr. Garavani. Mario, the inventor of the stiletto heel (or the very least made it more beautiful), shoe'd Jackie, employed Giorgio Armani and Gianni Versace at one time,  has been in business since the '50's, r.i.p.
Mr. Valentino Garavani, known for his iconic red dress and haute couture, is well aware of Mario.
It's comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## mharri20

Catbags said:


> Agreed, Mario Valentino is a beautiful brand, and shouldn't be dragged through the mud just because someone doesn't know the difference between Mario and Mr. Garavani. Mario, the inventor of the stiletto heel, shoe'd Jackie, employed Giorgio Armani and Gianni Versace at one time,  has been in business since the '50's, r.i.p.
> Mr. Valentino Garavani, known for his iconic red dress and haute couture, is well aware of Mario.
> It's comparing apples to oranges.


Most of the replies on the thread aren't "dragging his name through the mud" because they don't know the difference. I think whoever is running the Mario Valentino brand now is doing the name a huge disservice by making the Mario by Mario Valentino line very cheap-looking and blatant knockoffs of other designers, which is what most people seem to have a problem with or be confused by. It's a shame, really. They are dragging themselves through the mud IMO.


----------



## Catbags

"This is an old thread, but I was trying to find if anyone had intel on the Mario Valentino brand........"

Point taken, but just responding to intel request, albeit old.


----------



## fellicce

So I bought a Mario Valentino bag on discount and now I'm having second thoughts... what do you think? Does it look cheap / ugly? Should I return it or keep it?

That's the bag


----------



## Catbags

fellicce said:


> So I bought a Mario Valentino bag on discount and now I'm having second thoughts... what do you think? Does it look cheap / ugly? Should I return it or keep it?
> 
> That's the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937774



It's darling! Love the red. Mario Valentino is still an icon. People get him confused with Valentino Garavani, or they read an online article comparing Mario's bags with other designers. Look through any vogue magazine, including awesome vintage ads of Mario Valentino bags. Jackie O trusted him, so can we. His family is carrying on the legacy. I think the bags are so pretty, I'd rather wear Mario Valentino than Michael Kors, in fact my all time 6 favorites (even if I can't afford most), are Fendi, Chanel, Dior, Prada, Valentino and Mario Valentino! 
Where did you find the red? (Maybe they have another for me


----------



## Catbags

Catbags said:


> It's darling! Love the red. Mario Valentino is still an icon. People get him confused with Valentino Garavani, or they read an online article comparing Mario's bags with other designers. Look through any vogue magazine, including awesome vintage ads of Mario Valentino bags. Jackie O trusted him, so can we. His family is carrying on the legacy. I think the bags are so pretty, I'd rather wear Mario Valentino than Michael Kors, in fact my all time 6 favorites (even if I can't afford most), are Fendi, Chanel, Dior, Prada, Valentino and Mario Valentino!
> Where did you find the red? (Maybe they have another for me



That sounded catty towards Michael Kors (I have a nice MK clutch)......didn't mean to......I just like the MV leather and stitching.


----------



## fellicce

Hi, Catbags, thank you for replying  I bought it in a shop, it was a "last piece".
So "the problem" is solved because I already returned the bag... it's all right but somehow not my style, too polished for me, I'm more of a rocker kind of girl. And the big signs with designer names are such a turn off for me!
So yeah, I'm sure I'll find a better fit for me sooner or later


----------



## dotty8

Marisaa said:


> Just to clear dude's name.... He died in 1991. He is no relative of the Valentino we know, he was by himself.



Well, of course he was not, their family names aren't even similar  (Garavani and Valentino).. Mario's surname was Valentino, while with Valentino Garavani it's his first name


----------



## handbags<3

I am not questioning Mario Valentino’s existence. Google search regarding this particular item from a reputable online seller lead me here! I find it very interesting that everyone who replied in favor of this designer are new members of the forum. 
Hope the attached screenshots of the item,  I am referring to, will help people looking for any info regarding the brand. 

I call this bag “Valentino and Givenchy Antigona together for 1/8th of a price of one”


----------



## Black Elite

Bumping this because I came across a Mario Valentino bag yesterday while shopping. While I won't discredit what is clearly a very decorated history of the Mario Valentino name, I get the impression that whoever is in charge of the brand now is _intentionally _trying to confuse the consumer by copying very popular current designs of Garavani (and other brands). 

I saw this bag in a department store in NYC yesterday and I think it's a pretty bold move!


----------



## Bmack

I own three MV bags and I love them all. The leather is so supple and rich! Did I say I love them? Anyway, I do see what people mean with the copying. However, if you look at many lux brands, it seems that many of them have copied Chanel, or each other, especially when it comes to the quilted look and chain handle. That being said, I do understand wanting what you believe you are paying for.


----------



## Bmack

handbags:heart: said:


> I am not questioning Mario Valentino’s existence. Google search regarding this particular item from a reputable online seller lead me here! I find it very interesting that everyone who replied in favor of this designer are new members of the forum.
> Hope the attached screenshots of the item,  I am referring to, will help people looking for any info regarding the brand.
> 
> I call this bag “Valentino and Givenchy Antigona together for 1/8th of a price of one”



I found it equally interesting that Mario Valentino has been around longer, and was already established, but very few knew this.  What could that mean??  Conspiracy? It isn't that serious.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

I think Mario Valentino bags were very well made back in the day.  Mario Valentino was a true master at his craft.  However, he would be rolling in his grave at what has become of his company.  The current Mario Valentino bags are not that well made and mostly copycat other bag designers (Valentino Garavani, Gucci, Givenchy, etc).  I totally think they current owners of MV are hoping that some person not familiar with the fact that there are two Valentinos will be duped into believing they are getting a high end VG bag for a great price.  However, I also feel the consumer is partly responsible for what they buy.  This is why you should never buy a bag based solely on the name.  If the price is to good to be true for a high end bag, maybe you should do your research first before buying.


----------



## allhailthekale

Cloudburst2000 said:


> I think Mario Valentino bags were very well made back in the day.  Mario Valentino was a true master at his craft.  However, he would be rolling in his grave at what has become of his company.  The current Mario Valentino bags are not that well made and mostly copycat other bag designers (Valentino Garavani, Gucci, Givenchy, etc).  I totally think they current owners of MV are hoping that some person not familiar with the fact that there are two Valentinos will be duped into believing they are getting a high end VG bag for a great price.  However, I also feel the consumer is partly responsible for what they buy.  This is why you should never buy a bag based solely on the name.  If the price is to good to be true for a high end bag, maybe you should do your research first before buying.


I literally just had this happen to me. It sucks so badly. I didn’t realize there were two Valentino name brands.


----------



## bags_to_die_for

Sorry to dig up an old thread but wanted to make an update since it still pulls up in a search about 
the differences between Mario & Garavani.   

To make it all even worse, whoever took over Mario's company is *manufacturing bags out of China now*, made of polyurethane! Their new backpack is not even genuine leather! Yet they left up the older FAQ page stating still made in Italy! There's no doubt they are bad actors that took over his company using Mario's name to fool people, and I wouldn't doubt if counterfeiting is their day job! 
Mario is probably rolling in his grave right now. 
*Mario & Garavani made an agreement and coexisted just fine for 40 years! *
I'm sure it is the new owners messing everything up right now. 

There continues to be a big fight over the Valentino name. 
This article is from 2021 and it says the case is still ongoing.
<https://blog.ipleaders.in/valentino-v-mario-valentino-the-trademark-infringement-case/>

*What does this bag remind you of??*


----------

